# Medical terminology



## Einstein (Mar 19, 2009)

*Medical Terminology--For the Layman*​​
             ARTERY                                            The study of fine paintings.
             BARIUM                                             What to do when CPR fails.
             CAESAREAN SECTION                A district in Rome.
             COLIC                                                A sheep dog.
             COMA                                                 A punctuation mark.
             CONGENITAL                                   Friendly.
             DILATE                                               To live longer.
             FESTER                                             Quicker.
             G.I. SERIES                                       Ball games between teams 
                                                                         of soldiers.
             GRIPPE                                             A suitcase handle.
             HANGNAIL                                        A coat hook.
             MEDICAL STAFF                             A doctor's cane.
             MINOR OPERATION                       Coal digging.
             MORBID                                             A higher offer.
             NITRATE                                            Cheaper than the day rate.
             NODE                                                 Was aware of.
             ORGANIC                                          Musical.
             OUTPATIENT                                    A person who has fainted.
             POST-OPERATIVE                          A letter carrier.
             PROTEIN                                           In favour of young people.
             SECRETION                                     Hiding anything.
             SEROLOGY                                      Study of English knighthood.
             TABLET                                              A small table.
             TUMOR                                              An extra pair.
             URINE                                                Opposite of "you're out."
             VERICOSE VEINS                          Veins which are very close 
                                                                         together


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 14, 2017)

Very good


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 15, 2017)

What about VERTEBRA - a piece of clothing that makes your breasts stand up straight 

And RECTUM - chicken vindaloo and lime pickle

COLON - two dots that nobody knows how to use these days


----------

